

EC2/AWS Console Easter Egg - st3fan

I was poking around in the AWS Console to find out what GUI toolkit they used when I came accross the following. This is in the source of https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/home<p>---<p>Der transzendentalen Ästhetik<p>Was sind nun Raum und Zeit? Sind es wirkliche Wesen? Sind es zwar nur Bestimmungen, oder auch Verhältnisse der Dinge, aber doch solche, welche ihnen auch an sich zukommen würden, wenn sie auch nicht angeschau würden, oder sind sie solche, die nur an der Form der Anschauung allein haften, und mithin an der subjektiven Beschaffenheit unseres Gemüts, ohne welche diese Prädikate gar keinem Dinge beigelegt werden können? Um uns hirüber zu belehren, wollen wir zuerst den Raum betrachten.<p>Von dem Raume<p>1. Der Raum ist kein empirischer Begriff, der von äßeren Erfahrungen abgezogen worden.<p>2. Der Raum ist eine notwendige Vorstellung a priori, die allen äßeren Anschauungen zum Grunde liegt.<p>3. Auf diese Notwendigkeit a priori gründet sich die apodiktische Gewßheit aller geometrischen Grundsütze, und die Möglichkeit ihrer Konstruktionen a priori.<p>4. Der Raum ist kein diskursiver oder, wie man sagt, allgemeiner Begriff von Verhältnissen der Dinge überhaupt sondern eine reine Anschauung.<p>5. Der Raum wird als eine unendliche Grüße gegeben vorgestellt.
======
apu
Here's google's english translation. It's not very good, so if a native
speaker could translate, that would be great.

The transcendental aesthetic

What are space and time? Are they really care? Is it only rules or conditions
of things, but those which are also to be given if they are not angeschau
would, or are they, those only in the form of opinion solely liable, and thus
at the subjective nature of our mind, without which no such Predicates things
can be settled? In order to teach us hirüber, we first consider the space.

From the rooms

1\. The space is not an empirical notion of äßeren experience has been
deducted.

2\. The space is a necessary idea, a priori, the outlooks for all äßeren
based.

3\. In this need, a priori, based on the apodictic Gewßheit all geometric
Grundsütze, and the possibility of their structures, a priori.

4\. The space is not a discursive or, as they say, a general term of
conditions of things at all but a mere opinion.

5\. This room will be given an infinite greetings presented.

------
leokote
Here's one translation, circa 1901: <http://bit.ly/z30d>

